
Why Hasn't OpenID Caught On?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/01/08/why-hasnt-openid-caught-on/
======
mechanical_fish
Because the intersection of the sets of people who (a) sign up for more than
two websites a year; (b) know and care enough about security to avoid just
using the same password on every site; (c) think it's much easier to use
OpenID than to just use the "email forgotten password" link; and (d) aren't
just using 1passwd or some other password-caching program is apparently really
small.

Of course, that's just one of the reasons.

------
randallsquared
One reason is that there's a very small distance between "I don't care if
someone gets in here" (reddit, blog, etc) and "If someone got in here I'd be
hosed" (bank, administration stuff, etc). OpenID can handle the former, but
since people are using the same insecure password for all those sites anyway,
typically, it doesn't matter. OpenID can't handle the latter, because (last I
checked) making phishing easy is inherent in how OpenID works.

------
mattmaroon
"It seems to be one of those great ideas that sounds good but never catches on
- a lot like BlueTooth."

wtf? I think it's safe to say Bluetooth caught on.

------
pchristensen
Because most that do catch on take a while, and some good things never do.

Mostly, people don't have a problem with using a username/insecure password.
They want stuff and don't care much about security. Although I agree that if
Google, Yahoo, MySpace, or one of the other humongous sites accepted it, that
would spread the word much faster outside of the geek echo chamber.

~~~
Kaizyn
No established site is going to want to use that for its authentication
system. They don't want to make it easy for you to log into sites other than
their own.

------
some
Because it brings no benefit to anyone. Not to the one who runs the site and
not to the one who signs up to it.

